# First time!



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

My bestest friend, who is also moving to Canada, recommended this site. I have to say that it's wonderful for all those unanswered questions that knock around your head all day when you start the ball moving. I know I'll be using it alot as the visa progresses. Our situation is that my husband may fall within the Skilled worker visa, we are waiting for confirmation from canada at the moment. Thanks to all that contribute your knowledge is invaluable. Regards.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

missmop said:


> My bestest friend, who is also moving to Canada, recommended this site. I have to say that it's wonderful for all those unanswered questions that knock around your head all day when you start the ball moving. I know I'll be using it alot as the visa progresses. Our situation is that my husband may fall within the Skilled worker visa, we are waiting for confirmation from canada at the moment. Thanks to all that contribute your knowledge is invaluable. Regards.


Hello and welcome to the site,

May I ask, what is your husband's occupation? If you know his NOC code you can go to Welcome to the National Occupational Classification and determine if he qualifies for PR status.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi missmop

Welcome to ExpatForum! Wishing you all the best in your quest to come to Canada! 


.


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

*Looking for Contacts and advice.*

Thanks for replying! 

My husband is an Self employed IT Consultant and he performs a number of roles matching NOC codes 0213 (Information Systems Manager) e.g. Development Manager/Lead, Team Leadership and 2171 (Information Systems Consultant). We are looking around the Vancouver and Victoria areas because we like them both! Any advice or comments are welcome. 

I look forward to hearing from you. 
Many thanks.


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you! I'm sure I am going to have lots of questions in the next few months. Many thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

missmop said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> My husband is an Self employed IT Consultant and he performs a number of roles matching NOC codes 0213 (Information Systems Manager) e.g. Development Manager/Lead, Team Leadership and 2171 (Information Systems Consultant). We are looking around the Vancouver and Victoria areas because we like them both! Any advice or comments are welcome.
> 
> ...


Well obviously your husband qualifies for PR status so you can begin your application process whenever you're ready. If he plans to continue being self-employed in Canada he may require to apply under the Self-Employed Persons Programme.


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

We have applied already and hopefully we will hear before Christmas whether we can proceed to the next stage. It's a guessing game until then. Thanks.


----------

